# Suggestions for a camera for an aspiring photographer?



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I picked up a Nikon d5200 I spent a quite a bit more then that. If you are okay with a few less features the lil brother the 3200, from my understanding takes great pics too. Or 3100 will give you even more room for accessories. I was in the same boat as you. Only had point and shoot. I was tired of seeing a cool photo op and my camera not being able to capture the moment. Search my threads and there are pics and people's advice.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

D5100 refurbished body + 50mm prime = cheap set-up for around $600 that takes great pics.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Any suggestions for a macro lens? I know they are pretty expensive and it probably won't fit into my budget, but my ultimate goal is to take macro shots.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a macro shot with a standard lens w/ the cameras macro setting. And again I'm a beginner so take that for what its worth.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I would get a 50mm prime, then save up for a macro lens. In the mean time you could get an extension tube, but you'd need to really light up your subject, and without a flash, that can be difficult unless your in full sun. The macro lens is going to cost you almost as much as the camera. I would just get creative. Get extension tubes, ring reverser, and a better investment would be a flash.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

You don't even need a 5100. You can get away with a d3100 or d3200

You should invest in lenses. Not the cAmera. Get the fAstest lens you can afford. Light is everything


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

^ Agreed. I was saying the D5100 just because it has a few more features. The D3100 is almost just as good.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the info guys!! I'll start shopping around and see what I can find.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

It's an addictive and expensive hobby so I'd suggest starting with either the most basic intro level equipment and planning on selling most or all of it, or if you think you are going to like it, get the best body you can find and add lenses as your budget allows.

Either Canon (my preference) or Nikon can be had within your budget and if you shop really carefully you might find a Canon 5D mark 1 for around $500 used, then get a 50mm F1.8 and you are in business. It's a hell of a camera, way more than most people would think a beginner "needs" but it'll serve you well, it will force you to learn and it will still be a great camera body when you start looking at getting that $1000 lens, plus it's built to stop a truck. The D3100/D3200 sure are a great price too, but I've not played with them enough to give an opinion.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info blink. I still have some time, so I'll shop around and see what I can find.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Canon


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

My suggestion is to go to a camera shop to try a Nikon and a Canon or any other brand too see how they feel in your hands. You know to feel comfortable with the camera, the layout of the buttons, and the menu options.

A Canon guy will tell you to buy a Canon and the same goes for a Nikon guy. I have a Nikon D600. For me I like how all the buttons layouts on the camera and how I can access them easily. Now that might be different for you.

Cameras in your budget is the Nikon D3200 and Canon T3i. The body alone is your budget. You still need to get a macro lens. Depending on the macro lens you want it can range from $279 (nikon 40mm 2.9) to $1000 (nikon 105mm 2.8) As for macro lens nikon has the newest and the cheapest macro lens which is the 40mm 2.8 micro (same as macro). Canon cheapes macro lens is the 50mm 2.5 for $269.
Remember do not be like most buyers and think that the more megapixle the better. MP only makes a difference when you want to print big like billboard size photo.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

KenRC51 said:


> My suggestion is to go to a camera shop to try a Nikon and a Canon or any other brand too see how they feel in your hands. You know to feel comfortable with the camera, the layout of the buttons, and the menu options.
> 
> A Canon guy will tell you to buy a Canon and the same goes for a Nikon guy. I have a Nikon D600. For me I like how all the buttons layouts on the camera and how I can access them easily. Now that might be different for you.
> 
> ...


I have heard that about megapixels. I worked with a guy a few years ago who told me that with DSLR cameras its all in the lens. I just wanted to get some input in which cameras were recommended so I don't go out and buy a piece of crap and end up buying 2-3 different ones before finding something that I'm happy with. I still have to do more research on lens speeds, lens sizes and so on and so forth. Thanks for the input.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Wouldnt more mega pixels mean that if you zoom in the photo you took it will also have better quality.


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dan's85 said:


> I have heard that about megapixels. I worked with a guy a few years ago who told me that with DSLR cameras its all in the lens. I just wanted to get some input in which cameras were recommended so I don't go out and buy a piece of crap and end up buying 2-3 different ones before finding something that I'm happy with. I still have to do more research on lens speeds, lens sizes and so on and so forth. Thanks for the input.


You can't go wrong with Nikon or Canon. Which ever you chose you will not be disappointed. Yes, you are right about the lens part but not only on the lens. It's the photographer!



zackariah said:


> Wouldnt more mega pixels mean that if you zoom in the photo you took it will also have better quality.


You will not get better quality but the photo will no be as pixelated. If you zoom in on a photo taken with a 12mp vs 36mp then the photo from the 36mp would not be as pixelated as the 12mp file.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I there a camera that is like the D5100 that is 300 but still as good?


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

D5100 is good D5200 refurbish is better. It has more megapixels. 5100 and 5200 has flipout screen for video. If you i need video get a d3100 or refurb d3200 which has more megapixels.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Megapixels mean nothing unless you plan to blow your picture up for posters or crop photo intensely. It's all about the camera, the settings and mainly your glass. Your lenses.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

One quick question, will all Nikon lenses work with all of their cameras?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, but some won't have auto focus. The D5100 for instance only supports AF-S style auto focuses. While older cameras and more expensive ones like the D90 can support AF-S and just AF. The difference is that the motor for AF-S is in the lens, while AF has the motor in-camera.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

You usually don't use auto focus for macro shots


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cool. Thanks again!


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

When I first started out. I used a D5100 and I paired it with a 17-55 DX 2.8 Lens. The lens itself is retail 1600, so it was more than double the cost of the camera. I have since improved and use a different Nikon now.

Here is an example of a shot on a D5100 and a Nikon 17-55 2.8 Lens

Later photos on a D7000


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

D5100 refurbished with kit lens. 

Here are some examples as well. Took these the other day. 

Caught a shooting star 









Its a little out of focus, but you get the idea.



















All of these were taken this past week. This just shows the day-to-day shots you can get.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think one of the D5100 refurbished kits might be the way for me to go then. All of those pics are incredible.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just wanted to add the shots i posted are jpg and not raw and they had no post processing done to it. So you can do incredible things with even a basic camera, technique and good glass.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I can see that. A D5100 kit from flEbay fits right into my budget too.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I do have to admit, mine did have some editing done to them, but that is considered almost essential in the world of digital photography. I highly recommend Adobe lightroom if your looking for a program.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Da Plant Man said:


> I do have to admit, mine did have some editing done to them, but that is considered almost essential in the world of digital photography. I highly recommend Adobe lightroom if your looking for a program.


It seems to me that it's very rare to find a good quality digital photo that hasn't been edited.


----------



## anddrival (Jul 18, 2013)

D5100 refurbished body + 50mm prime will surely be the better option to go with.This is with some extra good features especially its new good graphics and background design features.
Anyhow thanks for nice contribution.







http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3855113#post3855113


----------

